# Lyft is dead in Raleigh/Durham



## Lag Monkey

About 15% of my rides are Lyft rides. If you open the Lyft app wait times are between 14-17mins with durham and UNC always showing busy. What happened? There used to be a lot of cars around. Uber has all but destroyed lyft. Like destroyed. That damn pick mustache and that stupid sit in the front seat and fist bumps made riders feel uncomfortable. Hell I only use uber when a need a ride because on lyft it shows I'm a driver to the guy whose picking me up. I'd rather remain aynonymous. These dumb moves by Lyft is why uber has won here. Lyft is cheaper per mile with a lower min fare. So I'll be just sticking to driving for uber for now. Sucks cuze I liked Lyft.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I used to do very well with Lyft and you are right, it's dead. I get pings in Raleigh asking me to drive 15 minutes to the pax, not going to happen. I think the reason why they dies is the guarantees. Uber structured their compensation scheme in such a way that you couldn't do what most of us were doing which was to leave both apps open. No drivers means passengers had to try Uber if they hadn't already been using both. Up until today Lyft rates were slightly higher and you had a decent chance of getting a tip. I leave the app open sometimes but I'm probably making things worse because I'm not accepting any pings over 10 minutes away.


----------



## Lag Monkey

I wasn't driving when the garentees started. But that was the death blow. Let's hope Lyft makes a come back. I just can't drive 14mins to pick somone up for .83 a mile

update: just checked the app I could only find 3drivers that's right 3 ****ing drivers in the whole damn Triangle. One was in downtown Raleigh, 1 at Duke and 1 way tf out in apex. Damn that's sad. Uber shows drivers everywhere. Rest in peace Lyft


----------



## Western Warrior

Lag Monkey said:


> About 15% of my rides are Lyft rides. If you open the Lyft app wait times are between 14-17mins with durham and UNC always showing busy. What happened? There used to be a lot of cars around. Uber has all but destroyed lyft. Like destroyed. That damn pick mustache and that stupid sit in the front seat and fist bumps made riders feel uncomfortable. Hell I only use uber when a need a ride because on lyft it shows I'm a driver to the guy whose picking me up. I'd rather remain aynonymous. These dumb moves by Lyft is why uber has won here. Lyft is cheaper per mile with a lower min fare. So I'll be just sticking to driving for uber for now. Sucks cuze I liked Lyft.


Here in LA, Lyft is making somewhat of a comeback after Uber dropped the rates to .90 cents/mi. in Jan-15, which is .20 lower than Lyft along with separating the safety charge from fare. Result is driver turn off Uber during regular rates, making it hard to get a driver unless surging beyond 1.5x which is also forcing constant, all day surges that pax hates. So believe me, Ubers will eventually shoot themselves in the foot with their own greed and create an opening for Lyft.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Same thing happen to Lyft in CT. They lowered their rates way below uber's rates, at one point it was $0.80/mile less. Why would anyone drive for Lyft at those rates? They could have been a player if they even kept their rates close to uber's rates. I was driving for both but after about 20 Lyft rides it just wasn't worth turning on the app anymore. They left CT last month.


----------



## SemperAye

I want to drive for Lyft instead of Uber, I always get friendlier riders with Lyft.... Lyft should bring those passenger referral codes to RDU and let us drivers who want to drive get the word out and make some $ doing so. Uber is the only one advertising in the triangle, Lyft doesn't seem to care about this area.


----------



## bassplya

Lyft is toast in the triangle. I just rejected 3 pings from 19-22 mins away in Raleigh. If they want to build ridership and driver ship the need to pay for any mileage over 4 to the pickup. They might have a chance. Otherwise it's gonna be a slow death! No drivers means no riders! How'd they last this long being so stupid??


----------



## JimS

Sounds like if you take the drive to Raleigh, you may stay busy...


----------



## macchiato

They don't want passengers to open the app and have it show that there are no cars available so they send us these ridiculous pings to hoodwink the stupid drivers to accept and drive to them.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Lyft is really popular in Denver , but the problem is it's even more popular with drivers so the market is oversaturated . However you can still stay busy with lyft but I don't dare turn on Lyft outside of Downtown or at the Airport because you will get a ride 20+ min away . 

Uber has been offering me a 20% PDB every week for over 6 weeks now so I've been focusing on Uber Select with X rides to fill out the ride count . But if I work past 11pm I turn Uber off and go to Lyft . Uber is a cluster in Denver after 11pm , Lyft pax just seem much more educated on how to use the app and place a pin correctly . 

I really want to see Lyft do better I'm excited for Lyft Premium and can't wait for it to come to Denver (with hopefully a Premium only option ) I like driving for Lyft so much more but UberSelect is just to profitable teamed up with 20% PDB with no acceptance rating or peak time ride requirments . So far this week I've taken 40 Uber rides and 4 Lyft Rides (my 4 lyft rides have netted almost $130 though because of great tips all long airport rides) 

If Lyft raised the rates a bit and implemented the option to do Lyft Plus or Lyft Premium only drivers would stop driving for Uber and people would shift to Lyft. In Denver the I always see X wait times in the teens (downtown) but Lyft is always under 3 minutes . So drivers are already switiching over raise the milage rate to say

$1.01 a mile to $1.55 a mile 
and 
$0.12 a minute to $0.25 a minute a

But kept the minimu ride at $5 , I couldn't possible see anyone staying with Uber which would force PAX to try Lyft when there were no X available .

I'll post a screen shot of downtown Denver last sunday where there were no UberX vehicle available for almost a half an hour but if you went to Lyft you could get a ride in under 5 minutes


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Wish I would have snagged a screen of the lyft app but a driver was available in under 5 min. This isn't a suburb this is downtown denver


----------

